# N-ext, home brew humics etc fungicide ?



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

So a lot of us are buying into humic acid solutions for a healthier soil. Some of us are making our own brews and others are purchasing pre made products like n-ext. Does any one know if using synthetic fungicides such as azoxy, eagle, or prop have any adverse effects on the results ?


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I would think that the humates might help offset some of the side effects of the fungicide.

An example is prop tend to slow growth, and cold water kelp tends to push a bit of growth. Applied around the same time (not together since prop needs to sit on the leaf, and kelp is watered in) would offset each other a bit.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I am not sure anyone really knows! I definitely believe humic acid and kelp has benefits for lawns and gardens. I have used fox farms products on my gardens with great success for a while. I have been making bl kelp help with humic for over 5 years, it seems to work! Like a lot of people I am very interested in ar8 or sls liquid soil aeration. Does it work better than plain old baby shampoo? I have heard some of these products are nothing more than a soap???? I try to watch as many videos as I can handle and read all the comments. One thing I notice is when people ask good questions, they are repeatedly answered how many times to apply to he product not addressing the actual question. The web sites for these products seem very vague to me as well. I am not convinced the people selling these products actually know much about them, other than how often to apply, and the that they might work! The grass factor guy seems to be really on top of his game science wise!


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Bigdrumnc said:


> So a lot of us are buying into humic acid solutions for a healthier soil. Some of us are making our own brews and others are purchasing pre made products like n-ext. Does any one know if using synthetic fungicides such as azoxy, eagle, or prop have any adverse effects on the results ?


I am not sure I understand the connection you are trying to link? Humic basically works by making nutrients more available, sort of chelating them. Therefore the grass is more likely to get what it needs even if there is less of it in the soil than traditionally recommended. Kelp is a growth stimulant and a stress reliever (similar to how potassium would be considered).

I can see how fungicides or other synthetic products could kill earthworms in your lawn. Or harm naturally occurring things. But I don't really see how there could be a connection between fungicides and preventing humic or kelp from doing "its thing".


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

NewLawnJon said:


> I would think that the humates might help offset some of the side effects of the fungicide.
> 
> An example is prop tend to slow growth, and cold water kelp tends to push a bit of growth. Applied around the same time (not together since prop needs to sit on the leaf, and kelp is watered in) would offset each other a bit.


Quick side question: Other than N-Ext, who is claiming that Sea Kelp should be watered in? If it is a soluble or already liquid product, I have seen lots of vendors/sellers suggesting you can also use it as a foliar application.

https://www.natureslawn.com/product/kelp-potash-formula-0-0-15/
https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/kelp/

I am thinking N-Ext recommends watering it in because the main component of RGS is humic, which cannot be foliarly absorbed by the plant.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Drewmey said:


> Bigdrumnc said:
> 
> 
> > So a lot of us are buying into humic acid solutions for a healthier soil. Some of us are making our own brews and others are purchasing pre made products like n-ext. Does any one know if using synthetic fungicides such as azoxy, eagle, or prop have any adverse effects on the results ?
> ...


There were studies that indicated humic acids would inhibit the performance of herbicides/fungicides due to their chelation properties, but I can't seem to locate any at the moment.



Bigdrumnc said:


> I am not sure anyone really knows! I definitely believe humic acid and kelp has benefits for lawns and gardens. I have used fox farms products on my gardens with great success for a while. I have been making bl kelp help with humic for over 5 years, it seems to work! Like a lot of people I am very interested in ar8 or sls liquid soil aeration. Does it work better than plain old baby shampoo? I have heard some of these products are nothing more than a soap???? I try to watch as many videos as I can handle and read all the comments. One thing I notice is when people ask good questions, they are repeatedly answered how many times to apply to he product not addressing the actual question. The web sites for these products seem very vague to me as well. I am not convinced the people selling these products actually know much about them, other than how often to apply, and the that they might work! The grass factor guy seems to be really on top of his game science wise!


TGF is actually on this site! @thegrassfactor

In terms of these products, the jury is still out in my opinion. I haven't seen any studies on Air-8 or any other "liquid aeration" products. Air-8 is different from SLS-based products as it has a different "aerating" mechanism. When humic acid is made, they essentially stew leonardite shale in potassium hydroxide. GCF takes some of that stew before the reaction is fully complete, which allegedly continues in the soil and creates microfractures. I have no idea if that is actually true, but that is the differentiation.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> There were studies that indicated humic acids would inhibit the performance of herbicides/fungicides due to their chelation properties, but I can't seem to locate any at the moment.


Gotcha, I guess I can see the potential there. If it is a fungicide that works via foliar application, you would think there would be no effect as humic is generally applied to the soil or later water into the soil. Aren't most fungicides foliar (azoxystrobin, propiconazole)? Does anyone have a general list of fungicides that are soil applications? Or better yet, what are some diseases that are considered soil borne diseases? I'm guessing the treatment of those diseases would be more of a root drench than a foliar application.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > Bigdrumnc said:
> ...


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice! Exactly what i am looking for!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Drewmey said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > There were studies that indicated humic acids would inhibit the performance of herbicides/fungicides due to their chelation properties, but I can't seem to locate any at the moment.
> ...


Actually - rereading the OP it seems I had the intent of this post reversed. The question is moreso: do fungicides have any impact on the benefits of humic acid? The answer is yes - fungicides have negative effects on beneficial fungi as well. It's just that the tradeoff is typically worthwhile to eliminate the harmful fungi.


----------

